

Show HN: Interactive JavaScript tutorial on closures and continuations - nwhitehead
http://nathansjslessons.appspot.com/

======
frugalfrank
I finished it yesterday, got stuck for a while in the Asynchonous Callbacks
exercise. It wasn't completely clear to me what you wanted.

I went back today and saw that you changed the exercise and description.

"Define a function named doStuffAsync that takes one argument callback, that
reads the contents of the file "passwords", appends "OWNED" and writes the
results to file "world.txt", then calls callback. Remember, read doesn't
return the file contents directly."

From the description shown above, It wasn't clear that you wanted world.txt to
contain the content of 'passwords' plus 'OWNED' appended.

~~~
nwhitehead
I'll reword it, I agree that it is confusing still.

~~~
frugalfrank
Aside from that one, everything else was very clear and helpful. I've read
about closures a few times, but don't think I really got it until finishing
your exercises. Thanks!

------
nwhitehead
Just put this online, try it out and let me know if you see any problems.
Kudos to whoever finishes first!

~~~
invalidOrTaken
I enjoyed it, now understand clojures better, and had never heard of
continuation-passing style (though I got the hang of it after a bit). Thanks!
I was impressed!

~~~
invalidOrTaken
Err, oops. Closures, not clojures.

------
sidcool
Thanks, this is a wonderful article.

